# Wie kann ich Inkscape + Photoshop CS5 für Logogodesign am besten verwenden?



## Elbtraum (24. Februar 2012)

Moin und Hallo, ich bin ganz frisch bei euch eingezogen und habe da gleich mal eine Frage. Die Frage bezieht sich auf meinen Thread Titel..

Wie kann ich am besten mit dem Vektorprogramm *Inkscape und Photoshop CS5* zusammen arbeiten?

Da ich leider nicht über den Adobe Illustrator verfüge, fertige ich meine Vektorgrafiken mit Inkscape, doch ich würde ganz gerne die weiteren Feinheiten mit dem Photoshop machen. Wie gehe ich da am besten weiter vor ? 

1. Sind die Grafiken nach dem abspeichern bei Photoshop dann immer noch Vektoren?
2. Kann ich auch in normale Pdf speichern?


----------



## kalterjava (24. Februar 2012)

Hi und willkommen,

das kommt drauf an, wie du die Datei in Photoshop dann importierst. Wenn du sie "platzierst" bleiben die Vektordaten erhalten. Es wird ein sog. SmartObjekt erzeugt. Auf dieses kannst du dann die Filter-Effekte von Photoshop anwenden. Du kannst das SmartObjekt beliebig groß verlustfrei skalieren. Was du nicht kannst, ist es zu rastern, um auf der Ebene wo das Smart-Objekt ist etwas z.B. draufzumalen oder z.B. mit dem Wischfinger Kanten zu glätten oder zu verschmieren.
Radieren geht auch nicht etc. Was du jedoch machen kannst, du führst einen Doppelklick auf das Smart-Objekt in der Ebenen-Palette aus. Daraufhin öffnet sich Illustrator oder hoffentlich in deinem Fall Inkscape. Dort kannst du es dann belieg verändern, ergänzen etc. Wenn du die Veränderungen gespeichert hast, werden diese im Photoshop-Dokument ebenfalls übernommen. So ein Smart-Objekt ist nicht anderes als ein Kontainer bzw. Referenz deiner eps-Datei von Inkscape. Der Kontainer zeigt also immer den letzten Stand deiner Inkscape-Datei an. Sobald du jedoch in Photoshop das SmartObjekt "rasterst" verliert es den Kontainer und die Verbindung zur Inkscape-Datei. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt ist es auch keine Vektordatei mehr, sondern nur noch ein Pixelbild.

Zu 2.

Ja, das geht in PS.

VG


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. März 2012)

Hi,
aus ps kannst du keine Vektordaten ausgeben, egal in welcher Form diese vorliegen.
Da bringt dir auch pdf nichts. Hier werden diese vorher automatisch gerastert.
Adobe hat die Aufgaben der jeweiligen Programme klar getrennt. Und PS ist nun mal für Pixeldaten das was Illustrator für Vektordaten ist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Another (10. März 2012)

> aus ps kannst du keine Vektordaten ausgeben, egal in welcher Form diese vorliegen.



Auch wenns dem TE bei seinem Gedankengang nicht hilft; Pfade sind auch irgendwo Vektordaten, welche man, wie du weißt, halt als .ai ausgeben kann. Ging mir nur um die Verallgemeinerung. 

---

Zum Thema

Kommt evtl. auch darauf an was du eher mit PS, statt mit Inkscape, für das Logo machen willst?

Nur nebenbei:
Logos jeglicher Art solltest du generell eher mit Vektorprogrammen erzeugen, da sie meist eh auf das wesentliche konzentriert werden und je nach Branche auch in winziger, sowie einer sehr großen Auflösung gut zu erkennen sein sollten. Ist es für eine Branche wie eine Produktionsfirma wie Disney, Universal, etc., welche ihr Logo auch animieren oder eine Firma die es generell nur "etwas größer" zeigt, und somit mit vielen Spielereien schmücken können, so haben sie 2 Logos. Einmal das mit allen Effekten und klimmbimm und einmal die abgespeckte Vektordatei für ihre Briefköpfe. Denn falls du kleine Feinheiten einbaust wie z.B. kleine Glitzersterne, etc, und sie es dann ganz klein fürs FAX in der Ecke runterskaliert benötigen, können sehr schnell diese Details verloren gehen. 

Solltest du für den Auftrag bezahlt werden, spreche eher vorher ab wofür sie das Logo brauchen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. März 2012)

Another hat gesagt.:


> Auch wenns dem TE bei seinem Gedankengang nicht hilft; Pfade sind auch irgendwo Vektordaten, welche man, wie du weißt, halt als .ai ausgeben kann. Ging mir nur um die Verallgemeinerung.


Da hast du zwar recht, mittels Exportieren „Pfade ->Illustrator“. Ich gehe da meist nicht drauf ein da dies in der Regel bei solchen Fragen eher zu Verwirrungen als zur Klärung führt.
Den es sind wirklich nur die Pfade ohne irgendwelche Füllungen und wenn man in PS mehrere Pfade hat kann auch immer nur einer dieser auf einmal ausgegeben werden.
Des Weiteren wusste ich jetzt auch nicht ob Inkscape Ai verarbeiten kann.

Auch in Bezug auf Elbtraum Frage nach der Weiterbearbeitung und dem anschließenden Ausgeben per PDF gehe ich mal davon aus das ihm der Sachverhalt mit der Aufgaben bezogenen Positionierung der Adobe Programme, und einhergehenden Beschränkung auf pixel -oder vektorbezogene Daten nicht so klar war. 

Viele Grüße


----------

